# New look ideas for Alien



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

My Smok Alien has begun shedding it's paint so I decided to give it a new look. 
I'm planning on leaving the screen, carbon fibre and orange parts intact and getting creative with the remainder. The problem is that I'm not that creative.
So I can either repaint it or give it a vinyl wrap. But I need advice with colours, designs and patterns.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Alex (20/3/17)

Go with the raw metal look


----------



## William Vermaak (20/3/17)

Alex said:


> Go with the raw metal look


I also like the raw metal look. Either brushed, or polished.
Otherwise you can consider having it dipped.

http://www.hydrodip.co.za/
or
Coating Graphics Centurion (https://www.facebook.com/cgraphicscenturion/)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> I also like the raw metal look. Either brushed, or polished.
> Otherwise you can consider having it dipped.
> 
> http://www.hydrodip.co.za/
> ...


I will consider the raw look polished.
I don't want to get it done somewhere by someone - I enjoy doing stuff like this so I'd rather do it. Even if it means messing up and having to redo it.
The problem I'm having is that I can't settle on an idea


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/3/17)

White on orange would look cool


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> White on orange would look cool


I agree. I thought about diagonal black and white stripes...


----------



## blujeenz (20/3/17)

Having done a vinyl wrap which lasted a bit longer than the OEM paint, but not much longer before the edges started curling, I'd suggest a dip or paint.

Its quite doable to do hydro dipping at home check out youtube for examples.

Here a chap uses spray can paint on water to hydro dip a deer skull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Having done a vinyl wrap which lasted a bit longer than the OEM paint, but not much longer before the edges started curling, I'd suggest a dip or paint.


Thanks for the advice. So vinyl is out!


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

Raw look is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Raw look is great.
> View attachment 88783


Really does look great. Did you sand it down or just scrape off the paint?


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

Sanding will make scratches which will be way too much effort to get out. 
Used very fine steel wool and diluted hydrochloric acid.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

Raw is awesome, I took mine apart and whacked it with paint stripper, but sanding it with some 600 grit works well too. Don't bother repainting it, no paint sticks to that mystery metal. Polishing is also somewhat pointless as the metal oxidizes very quickly, you'll be polishing every other day to maintain the shine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)

So I've decided to go for the raw look. Will post pics once I'm done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Good luck @Muhammad Peer 
I also think the raw look is very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (20/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Raw is awesome, I took mine apart and whacked it with paint stripper, but sanding it with some 600 grit works well too. Don't bother repainting it, no paint sticks to that mystery metal. Polishing is also somewhat pointless as the metal oxidizes very quickly, you'll be polishing every other day to maintain the shine.



Automotive primer should stick?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

ET said:


> Automotive primer should stick?


It might but I'm limited to whatever comes in a rattle can. I've tried a few different primers and they all come off quicker than the original paint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/17)

Here's mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Alex said:


> Here's mine



@Alex !!!
Since when did you get an alien!!??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> @Alex !!!
> Since when did you get an alien!!??



A few months back  @Silver. It's awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Alex said:


> A few months back  @Silver. It's awesome.



Ok awesome
I actually held one for the first time a few weeks ago. Was quite impressed. It was quite a lot smaller than I thought it would be!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muhammad Peer (22/3/17)

I removed the paint from the trigger where it was peeling off the worst - now the next thing I'm contemplating is: What can I use on the raw metal to preserve the gunmetal look and prevent oxidising? Like @BumbleBee, I'm restricted to what comes in a can.


----------



## Smokyg (22/3/17)

Muhammad Peer said:


> My Smok Alien has begun shedding it's paint so I decided to give it a new look.
> I'm planning on leaving the screen, carbon fibre and orange parts intact and getting creative with the remainder. The problem is that I'm not that creative.
> So I can either repaint it or give it a vinyl wrap. But I need advice with colours, designs and patterns.
> What do you guys think?
> ...


As for the paint, the raw looks good, however i have to say kudos on the TFV4, i still love mine and also use it on my Alien. 

Now for proper painting, the Smok Alien is made from Zinc which is very bad when it comes to adhering paint, however this can be overcome by firstly roughing up the raw surface with 600 grit sand paper giving the paint something to bite into and then using galvanized metal etching primer, then a coat of normal primer and then lastly your colour that you want to use. This will ensure that the paint will last. If you want to you can finish it off with a few coats of clear lacquer for a shiney finish.

Let us know how it comes out...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/3/17)

Quick off topic question if I may?

Has anyone used Samsung 30Q's in your Aliens? When I use it in my alien for a while and the batteries are nearly done the battery indicator shows empty batteries but it still works perfectly with no warning message. Vtc5's immediately gives the message when the battery indicator shows its close toe empty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Quick off topic question if I may?
> 
> Has anyone used Samsung 30Q's in your Aliens? When I use it in my alien for a while and the batteries are nearly done the battery indicator shows empty batteries but it still works perfectly with no warning message. Vtc5's immediately gives the message when the battery indicator shows its close toe empty
> 
> ...


I only use the 30Q in my Aliens, no issues at all. I generally run up to 55W and the batts deliver what I need right up until the mod displays 0%. At that point the batteries will read 2.8v if I put them on the D4, but I usually just charge them up in the mod. I have no experience with the Sony batteries so can't offer any input on those.


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/3/17)

Thanks, I use the T6 coil so running at 110w. 


I might be wrong but it seem like the battery indicator is for 2500 battery. Will post a photo of the message it gives me when the vtc's is close to empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Thanks, I use the T6 coil so running at 110w.
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but it seem like the battery indicator is for 2500 battery. Will post a photo of the message it gives me when the vtc's is close to empty
> ...


ok, you are pushing higher wattages than I am so you're pulling more power from the battery, when they start running down it becomes more difficult for the batteries to supply the kind of power those coils need, this effect becomes more apparent as the batteries age. So I'm going to say that what you are experiencing is normal.


----------

